# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  En torno al debate sobre los cultivos transgénicos

## Fernando Cillóniz

*Mucha pasión, poca ciencia.* 
Mis opiniones en torno a los cultivos transgénicos están determinadas por 4 factores: (1) mi condición de agricultor que aspira ser cada vez más competitivo, (2) mi condición de consumidor que desea alimentarse con productos sanos y nutritivos, (3) mi condición de ciudadano del mundo que se preocupa por el desafío de la alimentación de las generaciones futuras, y (4) por la información que he obtenido de instituciones calificadas en la materia, como son la Organización para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS), la estatal Empresa Brasilera de Investigación Agropecuaria (EMBRAPA) ; y dentro del país, del Centro Internacional de la Papa (CIP), la Unidad Genómica de la Universidad Peruana Cayetano Heredia, y otras más que, por limitaciones de espacio, no voy a mencionar. 
Por ejemplo ¿qué dice la OMS en torno a los cultivos transgénicos? Con respecto a la preocupación por la toxicidad de los alimentos genéticamente modificados, la OMS dice textualmente que no se han demostrado efectos sobre la salud humana como resultado del consumo por la población general en los países donde fueron aprobados. Y con respecto a la preocupación por la alergenicidad de los estos productos, la OMS agrega: no se han hallado efectos alérgicos en relación a los alimentos genéticamente modificados que se encuentran actualmente en el mercado. 
Más claro, ni el agua. En general, yo noto que la comunidad científica internacional está a favor de los cultivos transgénicos. Lo mismo noto de parte de diversos agricultores de otras partes del mundo, que están a favor de los cultivos genéticamente modificados, obviamente motivados por el atractivo de la reducción de costos que se logra con este tipo de cultivos. Por ejemplo, en el caso del algodón, EMBRAPA ha determinado que el costo de producción del algodón transgénico es 60% menos que el costo de producción del algodón convencional, lo cual se logra por no tener que gastar tanto en agroquímicos.  
Efectivamente, aunque parezca contradictorio, un cultivo transgénico utiliza menos agroquímicos que un cultivo convencional. En consecuencia, además de más barato, el producto transgénico resulta más orgánico que el producto convencional. 
A ese respecto, para mí fueron muy sugerentes unas expresiones del investigador del Centro de Recursos Genéticos y Biotecnología de EMBRAPA, Manoel Teixeira Souza, quien afirmó que él prefería una fruta transgénica que no requiere agrotóxicos a otra tratada con fungicidas. 
Como se ve, mi interés en el tema de la tecnología genética me ha llevado a instituciones que, por su reputación e independencia, han determinado que yo me incline a favor de los cultivos transgénicos. Es verdad que existe mucha oposición al uso de estos cultivos en el agro nacional, pero quienes se oponen a ello, no conocen del tema con la profundidad que el caso amerita. Al menos, esa es mi impresión. 
Mucha pasión, mucho mito, mucho temor, pero poca ciencia. Fuentes poco creíbles y de escaso rigor científico. Eso noto en el conjunto de personas que se oponen a los cultivos transgénicos en el país. Por ello sigo pensando (1) que los cultivos genéticamente modificados hacen más competitivos a los agricultores, (2) no son tóxicos ni alergénicos como dicen algunos, (3) están llamados a vencer el desafío de la alimentación de las generaciones futuras, y (4) hay en el Perú, y en el mundo, instituciones muy calificadas que sostienen científicamente que la tecnología de la modificación genética de las plantas es beneficiosa para la humanidad.Temas similares: Debate ¿Son necesarios los transgénicos en la economía peruana? Artículo: Debate sobre transgénicos se intensifica Artículo: Congreso debate hoy transgénicos Deshacen mitos sobre cultivos transgénicos Minag pone a debate público el reglamento de transgénicos

----------

